# How to Find the Right Counselor?



## BuckeyeAlum (Dec 28, 2012)

My husband and I attempted marriage counseling prior to our getting married in the fall and it was a complete disaster, if nothing else it has cause us to fall into a deeper hole. I want to go back to counseling for myself, and would love for my husband to go see one himself but how do I go about finding one that will actually help make improvements and not drive us further apart.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Ask friends maybe?

Or make some appointments and interview them?


----------



## Kermitty (Dec 27, 2012)

I wouldn't have thought that finding the right therapist was hard until my husband and I started going. We had the same experience where the first one helped but not that much so I didn't think going back was an option when things continued to get worse. Then he found about the affair and the only way we could see it working out was to go see someone again. Well the second one almost made any progress that we had made on our own go down the drain. Luckily we were able to talk through out. We just met with a new one yesterday and it was a healthy and helpful experience. 
I think the best thing to do is just look for one on the internet that is in your area and meet with them. If you don't get a good vibe then go on to the next.Thats how we have done it. Just don't get discouraged because it can help once you find the right one.


----------



## SlowlyGettingWiser (Apr 7, 2012)

Have a friend who is a psychologist; she recommended that you interview them on the phone (often there is a free phone consult) to see if you feel comfortable with them. If you do, set up your initial in-person session. If you don't, move on down your list.


*


----------



## Kelgirl (Dec 30, 2012)

BuckeyeAlum said:


> My husband and I attempted marriage counseling prior to our getting married in the fall and it was a complete disaster, if nothing else it has cause us to fall into a deeper hole. I want to go back to counseling for myself, and would love for my husband to go see one himself but how do I go about finding one that will actually help make improvements and not drive us further apart.


*I have seen numerous counselors in the past and FINALLY..found a good one. I went through a rough period several years ago. I found a counselor that was pretty good but I felt like I sorta outgrew her..but I liked her a lot.

My brother passed away 2 months ago (he was my best friend) and marital issues..I felt like I needed a bit more than the counselor was given me.. so I searched and found a VERY GOOD one. All I can say is don't give up looking for that right fit..they are out there. It makes a world of difference when you find the one that fits. This one I have now is a KEEPER. *

My husband is against counseling so I go for myself. He needs counseling not so much for our marriage but for himself.

KG


----------

